# How far with 8´rod



## marito001 (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey there! This is my first post, or question. Ok, I was wondering what is the longest cast u can throw 
with a 8´spining rod, using 5 oz pyramid sinker and 20 lb test line. I tried it today at the beach and I could only cast around 60 yards. Is that an average? I really would like to know how to cast furter using the 8´rod. Thank you very much. I tried the over head cast (60 yds ). Tried the pendulum, but have no idea if I was using proper technique. I know that using a 12´rod will help me past the waves, but I´m trying to push it, as far as posible, with the 8´. Any advice. will be realy appreciated.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Well...... What kind of rod? Whats the strength rating? med,med/heavy,heavy? what oz. weight rating?
What kind of line? Cheapo stuff or A high quality line?
What is your reel? Spinning,conventional?What make and model?
How much experience do you have?
5 oz is a huge load for an 8ft rod... less its a breakaway or a heaver..
I can throw my 8 ft spinning rod well over a hundred feet with 2 oz..
Sometimes less is more.
Heck i can throw my penn longbeach68 on a 50 class beefstick 60 feet with 2 oz and a 6 inch pinfish.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*8ft rod*

On an 8ft your lucky to get that far.There usually used to cast lures in the surf up to 3-4 oz


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

this topic came up a couple of years ago here's the link.


http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17485


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

WOW!!!!

What a ROOKIE I was just a couple years ago...

It wasn't long after that post that I EXPLODED one of those old Eagle Claw Rods...

It went quickly from there, and now I CAN reliably hit that 100-125 yd. mark...

Thanks, of course, to the EXPERT advice that I got from right here at good ol' P&S, some better equipment, and LOTS of practice 

Don't DIG UP any more of my old embarassing bones, huh?? :redface:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Railroader said:


> WOW!!!!
> 
> What a ROOKIE I was just a couple years ago...



We were all there at one time. I still am in a lot of ways even though I've been fishing for 20 years, but only fishing saltwater for 3-4 years. :beer:


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

Railroader said:


> WOW!!!!
> 
> What a ROOKIE I was just a couple years ago...
> 
> ...


125 with a 8 footer... Yeah right!

Any


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

marito001 said:


> Hey there! This is my first post, or question. Ok, I was wondering what is the longest cast u can throw
> with a 8´spining rod, using 5 oz pyramid sinker and 20 lb test line. I tried it today at the beach and I could only cast around 60 yards. Is that an average? I really would like to know how to cast furter using the 8´rod. Thank you very much. I tried the over head cast (60 yds ). Tried the pendulum, but have no idea if I was using proper technique. I know that using a 12´rod will help me past the waves, but I´m trying to push it, as far as posible, with the 8´. Any advice. will be realy appreciated.


Try a rod with a heavy action and fast taper tip. Seems to help me with shorter rods.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Railroader said:


> WOW!!!!
> 
> What a ROOKIE I was just a couple years ago...
> 
> ...



We ALL got to start some place right


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Rob , never knew you were a ROOK! 
Wow. never cease to be amazed! lol

Marito, Eaglesfan has got it right. Equipment is very different and each will give you different results along with your personal experience/skill.

For example I have a 9' Tica Rod with a Fast action tip. I can get 75 yds with it and 2oz easy. I have a 9' Daiwa Eliminator Rod with a Regular action tip and to get the same distance as the Tica I need about 4-5oz of lead.

For your 8' to toss 5oz its got to be a heavier tip. I'd say 60yds is your norm for that kind of set up. In my opinion a spinning reel won't have that much impact on your casting distance; its gonna be the Rod and the line. I doubt you'd get any more distance out of the 8'. My minimum for Surf is 9', and that's to get stuff in close. For greater distance I wouldn't use anything shorter then 12'. My personal preference is to stay at 12-13' tops because after a long day of casting and retreiving you're gonna get worn out.

You may want to check out the Daiwa Eliminator series of Rods. You can get a 12' for about $50. Good luck, and welcome to the board!:fishing:


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

My 14 year old recently cast an AFAW 9' 6nbait rod. He has a 6500 c3 converted to ct on it with 15lb line. He is capable and has thrown it a measured 81 yds with a 5 oz weight.

It was down in Fl a few years back that one of the English casters tossed somewhere near 100 yds with a broom stick if I remember correctly.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

markedwards said:


> this topic came up a couple of years ago here's the link.
> 
> 
> http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17485


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*casting a 8ft rod 100yds yeh*

Thers a guy on here casting 100yds with a abugarcia 6500 Id like to put some seriouse cash on that one somone never played football.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

*i'd take that bet*



Bass_n_around said:


> Thers a guy on here casting 100yds with a abugarcia 6500 Id like to put some seriouse cash on that one somone never played football.


but i did it with a 6500 baitrunner, and i played football.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

I'll take that bet and let my 14 yr old do the casting.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

I'll take that bet and let my 14 year old daughter do the casting.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

markedwards said:


> but i did it with a 6500 baitrunner, and i played football.


question first........ Is that a spinning or casting reel????(6500 baitrunner)??? Only abues im familiar with are the ambassadeurs. I buy a new ambassaduer every year for sheephead fishing. The gold colored ambassaduer with a bait runner. Dont hardly ever use the bait runner but ive found that that particular model holds up alot better to a full season.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

clinder the shimano baitrunner 6500 is a spinning reel.


----------



## marito001 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Thank you every one*

My Rod is a medium heavi rod from shimano, it´s a spining rod. My reel it´s a spipning reel. I use 20lb test line. Thank´s for the posts


----------

